# hot weather



## Raider Rick (Jun 17, 2011)

hello 
hope everyone had a great 4th.
so do dogs eat less during hot weather? should i supplement my 3 month old with vitamins or wet food added to his dry kibble. he seems fine, still active. i know the sun wears him down and i make sure he always has plenty of cool water by adding some ice cubes to his bowl. i just wouldn't want for him to lose any weight. 
thanks in advance


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

hey Rick
i'm in LA too and yeah, HOT is an understatement for last week. i think i saw the devil putting on sunblock.
most large mammals eat less and lose a couple pounds during summer months. it's natural. just like putting on weight during the first part of winter. weather (temperature) is an external appetite regulator. as long as your dog is still eating 70-80% of normal amount and drinking lots of H2O, i don't see the need for supps.
we should have 4 or 5 days of 75-80 degrees. so it's a nice break from the heat. last week, i was visiting my folks out in Riverside and it was 107. we had to do our walks at 5am and 9pm. otherwise the pavement would kill his paws.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

wait. i just re-read your post. being only 3 months old is different.
at that stage, he should be growing like crazy. so losing weight is bad.
but i don't think eating a little less is going to affect that. unless he shows signs of malnutrition, still no supps imo.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Most dogs even puppies will tend to not eat as much when the weather is hot, just change his feeding times to early am and pm and he should be fine, if he doesn't wanna eat inthe middle of the day, then so be it, until you see him loosing weight I wouldn't worry about supplements or anything, he should be fine. It has been just as hot here and I know my rommates dogs don't wanna eat in the house even with the ac on. lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Some dogs will eat less in the hot weather but just keep offering your pup his normal food and do not worry about supplements. No need to add anything to his diet especially if you are trying to get him to eat. You could make a picky eater, if he is not eating puppies go through a stage where they cut back on eating. This is normal your pup will not starve himself just keep with your feeding schedule.
Ice cubes can be deadly in the water!! They can make the stomach muscles spasms and the dog could bloat. Never give ice or ice water to dogs their systems do not work like ours do.


----------



## Albert (Jul 12, 2011)

You should give these ingredients to your dog but in water/any drink because you sis mention in hot weather dogs take more water than food.So through this the deficiency will be recovering.
Dog Trainer Winston-Salem NC


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, my girl went from eating twice a day to once. She still acts healthy though. And her coat is still shiny. She found a way into the A/C outside and bit the thermostat cord...so we don't have A/C since the beginning of the month. Good thing it was cool this week! Looking to repairing it this weekend.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Is there anyway you can bring him in during the hottest parts of the day? My friend lost a dog to heat stroke this year and he had water.


----------

